# Fostering/Hand raising Baby Squirrels *pic*



## windyhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Im currently handraising 3 baby squirrels.
They were brought to me from over 4 hours away.
These are my first babies of the year.... 













I've had these for a few days, but I didnt want to post pics until I got the out of the slump. They were ice cold when I got them

Right now they are eating Esbilac Powder Milk Replacer for puppies (with heavy whipping cream added).
Once their eyes are fully open and they are more active, I will be adding solid food to their diet.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 11, 2012)

Cute! Hope they continue to thrive. I took in a baby kitten for a little bit, until someone more experienced who was going to keep the kitten stepped in. So far he's doing well and has made it from a few days old to 3 weeks. Best of luck, can't wait to see pictures as they grow!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 11, 2012)

What sweet babies. I had the opportunity to save a baby squirrel. We named him Fred. Was able to get him to a Wild Life Rescue facility some distance away from us and the people there took really good care of him.

Wishing you all the luck with them. 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 11, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## Samara (Apr 11, 2012)

I had a blind chipmunk that walked onto my husband's shoe for a long time. Sweet little guy. We called him Chippy Chipperton.


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 11, 2012)

They are soo cute 
good luckk:biggrin:


----------



## windyhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 11, 2012)

do they have fluffy tails yet?


----------



## windyhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Their tails are getting fluffier everyday, but they still arent fully fluffy (if that makes sense)


----------



## eclairemom (Apr 11, 2012)

cuteness overload


----------



## windyhill (Apr 12, 2012)

One of them is starting to open his eyes!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Apr 12, 2012)

We need more pictures! 

I wish that squirrels made good pets. They're so darn cute!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 13, 2012)

good for you


----------



## Msk (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
I am new to the forum. I came looking for some info on Bio-sponge. If you need any advise with the squirrels.I am a licensed wildlife rehabber and have raised hundreds. You should be feeding every 2 and one half hours until you go to bed at that age. Puppy milk replacer is fine. They look very healthy. 
mary


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## windyhill (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a licensed wildlife rehabber as well.
These guys eat every 3 hours. They are older then they look.


----------



## EileenH (Apr 13, 2012)

Just an FYI, Esbilac changed their formula about 2 years ago and a lot of rehabbers had GI issues with their babies.
See here: http://www.ewildagain.org/Nutrition/Esbilac%20Manufacturing%20Changes.htm

We all use Fox Valley now, as the manufacturers of Esbilac clearly stated their formula was for puppies and the changes were going to be permanent. Food for though.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 13, 2012)

We havent had any GI issues or anything.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it's time for more pictures! :big wink:


----------



## windyhill (Apr 13, 2012)

Ill post some soon.
They are starting to open their eyes and I dont want the flash to scare them,etc.


----------

